# What breed of chicken is this ???? It has green legs !



## LindaR

In my order of Wyandotte's I got 3 Golden Laced Wyandotte's ( 2 hens & a roo )
I ordered the free rare breed chick. I thought I received a 4th Golden Laced Wyandotte, or is this a different breed. It looks just like the GLW's or does the rooster have green legs ??????


----------



## HerkNav

Both americaunus and Easter eggers have green legs. I have an americaunus rooster and hen and both have green legs. It looks like mine did when they were chicks, but this is my first batch of chickens, so I'm no expert.


----------



## Chippets

My Americaunas have green legs as well. Just noticed it today while outside in the sun.


----------



## Roslyn

ditto, americauna.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Does it have muffs? If not its probably a EE


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

Oh and it may be a Roo, with the red on its wings and chest like that....


----------



## LindaR

I looked this green leg bird over last night & it might have some tufts beginning ! Am not sure ! A Roo, that's not what I want to hear !! 
The comb is not really showing much red, so am hoping it is a hen. But I see what you mean about the red on the chest.  From
the picture of your pullet I see the chest is all patterned. My birds legs are bigger & they are very green ! Of the 9 BLR Wyandotte I am
thinking I have 4 Roos, 4 Hens & 1 am not sure. If I come out with 5 to 4 those odds are pretty good. 4 to 5 would be really good !  Thanks Everyone !!


----------



## Apyl

My vote is Easter Egger.


----------



## kjohnstone

My Araucanas hatched with the cheek tufts (muffs) (at least, they had them at 1 day old) Might I assume Amaraucanas do also? or are you talking about leg spurs to see if roo? At the age you show, too soon.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls

If you think you have an Ameraucana (correct spelling) post a picture of your bird on the Ameraucana thread on BYC. They will tell you if you have one or not. Also check the website http://www.ameraucana.org/. This will tell you the standard for the breed. I bought my Easter Egger from a hatchery and was told she is an Ameraucana, but she is just a good old Easter Egger, which is fine by me! But a lot of the araucana, Ameraucana breeders are pretty pissy when people claim their EE is one of their breeds, so if it really matters to you, run it by them and they can let you know.


----------



## kjohnstone

Breeds with willow (green) legs (always or sometimes):Ameraucanas, Auracanas, Jersey Giants, Marsh Daisy, Pyncheon,Sicilian Buttercup. This list is not complete.


----------



## mjs500doo

Just for clarification, purebred Ameraucana ONLY have blue or slate legs. They have muffs and beards but NO tufts. They also only have pea combs. They only lay a pure blue egg. 

I breed both purebred Ameraucana and Easter Eggers. 

I vote EE.

General rule of thumb with Ameraucana:
-any spellings other than "Ameraucana" are almost always EE.
-hatchery stock are virtually ALL EE, reason being that many breed to what consumers want. They have mixed breeds to create green, khaki, teal, gold, pink, cherry, etc colored rainbow layers. 
-many back yard breeders sell EE as purebred Ameraucana simply because they do not know the difference.

Always buy from a renowned or reputable breeder if you want purebred lines.


----------



## LindaR

I did some checking on this website. It says the Araucannas is rumpless & originated from Chili. That the Ameraucana is 
the recognized breed. Somewhere I found info on the "Easter Eggers" Easter Eggers are not recognized ! Then I looked on
the hatchery page & they list them as Ameraicana/Araucana & called Easter Eggers. Also that they are not for exhibation !
This chick looks mostly like the "Easter Eggers" chicks. It doesn't really make a difference to me..I just hope it's not a rooster ! 
Thanks for all the info !


----------



## mjs500doo

Araucana and Ameraucana are two different breeds. Araucana in the US are rumpless, and in other countries the Ameraucana are rumpless. 

Ameraucana, Araucana, and EE are commonly used (cringe) interchangeably.


----------



## lynn winder

LindaR said:


> In my order of Wyandotte's I got 3 Golden Laced Wyandotte's ( 2 hens & a roo )
> I ordered the free rare breed chick. I thought I received a 4th Golden Laced Wyandotte, or is this a different breed. It looks just like the GLW's or does the rooster have green legs ??????


I have got one with green legs, I also have Golden laced Wyandotte, thought they were 2 girls, but 1 boy 1 girl, don't suppose your interested in swapping cockerals.


----------



## robin416

This topic is about 7 years old. I doubt you'll get a reply.


----------



## melissa.hewitt

Chippets said:


> My Americaunas have green legs as well. Just noticed it today while outside in the sun.


 What type of chicken is on your profile picture? I have 4 and can’t identify them?


----------



## robin416

Can you get a pic or two of your birds. If they're like the avatar they're liable to be EE's.


----------

